# Projector Receiver cable TV box



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What model of CATV box? If the box has a Digital output, you may be able to go that route to the 7.1 A/V receiver. From the looks of it, on the Optoma site, there is only one output, which is a 1/8", and the input is a RCA's. For the Cable box, the audio will connect via RCA, or Digital Audio.


----------



## bigboyjoel (May 14, 2007)

Right, but I will have to run the digital RCA from the Optoma to the amp itself to get sound output from the amp right? The Optoma has optical out, I just figured the Optoma would send any output sound source to the amp regardless of where it's coming from (DVD, game console, TV). Yes, it's a digital box and sends a sound signal to the self sound powered Optoma. Do you agree?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

The Optoma will only output audio from the self contained DVD. 

My understanding it that it does not route audio from other sources, so you would need to route the cable box video to the Optoma and the cable box audio to your AVR.


----------



## bigboyjoel (May 14, 2007)

Okay, that makes sense. That's what I have been doing wrong. I just want to make sure what is right so I don;t go and buy 20ft of the wrong sound cable. Thanks for your help!


----------

